# Epson Stylus Pro 10000 Series



## dewey4390 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a running Epson Stylus Pro 10000 wide format printer thats in the way. What do you think about making it a dtg printer? Low cost per run, can possible do overprints.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

dewey4390 said:


> I have a running Epson Stylus Pro 10000 wide format printer thats in the way. What do you think about making it a dtg printer? Low cost per run, can possible do overprints.


first question would be is that printer dtg rip supported? might want to check with mark (da guide) on that...

pretty much any epson thats dtg rip supported with a manual or roll feed mode can be converted...

there is a diy dtg section here in the forums you may get more info and answers ther ..im not really familliar with the printer you mention...

however if its a 1400-4800 i may be able to help you with some answers.. 

keep in mind you will need a rip as i mentioned-bulk ink system, and some mechanical ability.. i wouldnt attempt it if your not serious about dtg printing..its not cheap.. you would be better off getting a used good functioning older commercial model for the price..


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I know the 9800 is supported, swf sells one converted to a DTG.


----------



## dewey4390 (Oct 22, 2008)

bmp.........


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I have this printer and think it's great. The problem with converting this to a DTG:

1. Print quality. Although it is decent quality of print, I don't think it would do solids very well without showing the color make up of the images. It may be ok, but I'm comparing it to the newer heads, etc.

2. Inks. It's a 6 color system. So to do white is probably not going to be all that great. With the resolution of print, you would most likely need at least 3 if not 4 channels of white.

3. RIP. It's so old, I don't think there would be a RIP that would effectively support it. iProof has a RIP that will run it, but it's not a dtg RIP, but a paper RIP. They wouldn't convert it over to be used with dtg because the demand isn't there. I've tried other RIPs as well that supposedly support the 10000 but because they are so old, I have yet to see one work properly other than iProof's.

Of course, this is JMO.


----------

